# SSl Socket Server und openssl key



## meinuser11 (10. Aug 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich suche bereits seit Stunden ein Möglichkeit um ein SSLSocket-Server mit ein openssl crt und openssl zu erstellen.
Ich finde immer nur die Möglichkeiten mit den KeyStore. 
Ich möchte aber eine crt und private key angeben.

Wie ist dies möglich?



> SSLServerSocket serverSocket = (SSLServerSocket) server.createServerSocket(5678);


----------



## meinuser11 (11. Aug 2011)

hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## meinuser11 (28. Aug 2011)

hat wirklich keiner eine Idee hier?


----------



## Nightmares (8. Sep 2011)

Also erst mal solltest du wissen, dass die SSL API sich verändert hat. Mit den neueren Java Versionen hast du eine universelle SSL Engine die für alle anderen IO Aktionen sowie jetzige als auch zukünftige genutzt werden kann. Allerdings ist dies kein einfaches Thema. Ich selber entwickele im moment eine NIO Lib mit SSL Support und kann dir versichern, dass man sich als anfänger ohne wissen wie SSL funktioniert sowie Java Netzwerk Kenntnissen nur schwer möglich seien wird in angemessener Zeit eine akzeptable, bug-freie Lösung zu entwickeln. Guck dir doch mal das Framework von Apache an. Apache MINA - Welcome to Apache MINA Project!


----------

